# Timeshare Users Group Owner Newsletters for 2022



## TUGBrian (Jul 31, 2022)

Ill try to keep this more updated as we move along!


week 1:  https://madmimi.com/s/3e5e531
week 2:  https://madmimi.com/s/71e5631
week 3:  https://madmimi.com/s/d46d631
week 4:  https://madmimi.com/s/3035731
week 5: https://madmimi.com/s/685d731
week 6:  https://madmimi.com/s/5365831
week 7:  https://madmimi.com/s/403d831
week 8:  https://madmimi.com/s/e5c4931
week 9: https://madmimi.com/s/3acc931
week 10: https://madmimi.com/s/2705a31
week 11: https://madmimi.com/s/53fca31
week 12: https://madmimi.com/s/f336b31
week 13:  https://madmimi.com/s/6fefb31
week 14:  https://madmimi.com/s/bf29c31
week 15: https://madmimi.com/s/f772d31
week 16: https://madmimi.com/s/2a8bd31
week 17:  https://madmimi.com/s/0cd4e31
week 18: https://madmimi.com/s/791ee31
week 19: https://madmimi.com/s/9f07f31
week 20: https://madmimi.com/s/31dff31
week 21: https://madmimi.com/s/9c78041
week 22: https://madmimi.com/s/6041141
week 23: https://madmimi.com/s/39c9141
week 24: https://madmimi.com/s/d052241
week 25:  https://madmimi.com/s/ae1b241
week 26:  https://madmimi.com/s/efd4341
week 27: https://madmimi.com/s/4ddd341
week 28:  https://madmimi.com/s/47d6441
week 29: https://madmimi.com/s/8810541
week 30: https://madmimi.com/s/462a541


annnd it appears im off by a week somewhere!


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 31, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> Ill try to keep this more updated as we move along!
> 
> week 1:  https://madmimi.com/s/4717531
> week 2:  https://madmimi.com/s/3e5e531
> ...


Good job old man.LOL. IMHO


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 31, 2022)

The newsletter I received yesterday says "topics from week 30" but is shows on your list as #31. The first one on your list in post #1 says "topics from week 52".


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 31, 2022)

ha, well at least we have identified the problem!  ill edit it when im back at the computer.  sure not going to try that on my phone!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 31, 2022)

FIXED!


----------

